# Looking For Recipe For Trummer Pils



## Mercs Own (18/7/07)

anyone got a recipe for Trummer Pils? I cant seem to find one but would like to make one while the garage is cold!


----------



## Lukes (18/7/07)

Just had a look at the web site and most of the info on the beer is listed.

- Luke


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/7/07)

Hi Paul
I would either search limited to Asher as the poster, or send Asher a PM. He is an acknowledged expert at lagers, and I recall a couple or three years ago he posted something that he said would be similar to Trumer Pils.


----------



## Mercs Own (18/7/07)

Thanks Lukes but I was kind of hoping for a recipe ie is it all pils malt or is there some wheat with a tiny hint of crystal. What hops do they use? Styrians golding for bitterness and Saaz for aroma?

Would you use an urquel yeast or a 2278 czech pils ro a different lager yeast?

5% 26ibu's is a good guideline now I would love some specifics.

edit: thanks guest lurker


----------



## Lukes (18/7/07)

Paul,
It's got the numbers but no specifics on that link mate.
I think you can't go wrong with:
German pils malt (maybee a little carapills)
Czech and Noble German hops.
It's sound's like they have thier own strain but you could use czech, german or swiss.

This bit is interesting:

"Finish: Trumer Pils finish is its true signature. It is crisp, clean and well rounded while leaving a very soft bitter finish on the back of the palate. Although traditionally hopped, Trumer Pils has a delicate hop bite that won't linger or leave an astringent aftertaste like many European pilsners. This is achieved through an additional step taken by the Trumer Brauerei that removes the malt husk prior to brewing."



Unlike many aussie beers that remove the malt prior to brewing....
- Luke


----------



## Asher (3/12/07)

Perle, Spalt Select and Czech Saaz

In no particular order....


----------

